# Fake: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 19, 2018)

```
*Update 2* These are<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/poll-lots-of-questions-about-the-alleged-powershot-g7-x-mark-iii-images/"> confirmed to be fakes</a>.</p>
<hr />
<p><strong>*Update*</strong> We are working to verify the authenticity of the photos in this leak. The change in design philosophy may be a bit too extreme for Canon. We’ll let you know as soon as we know.</p>
<hr />
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The first images of the upcoming Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III have surfaced over at <a href="https://photorumors.com/2018/01/19/leaked-pictures-of-the-upcoming-canon-g7x-mark-iii-camera/">Photo Rumors</a>.</p>
<p>It looks like a fresh new design for what I think is Canon’s best G series PowerShot.</p>
<p><strong>A few specifications can be figured out by the images.</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>4K video 50P</li>
<li>24-100mm f/1.8-2.8 IS 4.2x Lens (35mm equivalent)</li>
<li>1″ image sensor</li>
<li>USB-C</li>
<li>Microphone Jack</li>
<li>HDMI</li>
<li>Hot shoe</li>
<li>Maybe an OLED screen</li>
</ul>
<p>More specifications should leak soon.</p>



		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-33043 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Canon-G7X-Mark-III-1.png'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Canon-G7X-Mark-III-1-168x168.png" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Canon-G7X-Mark-III-1-168x168.png 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Canon-G7X-Mark-III-1-144x144.png 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Canon-G7X-Mark-III-2.png'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Canon-G7X-Mark-III-2-168x168.png" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Canon-G7X-Mark-III-2-168x168.png 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Canon-G7X-Mark-III-2-144x144.png 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Canon-G7X-Mark-III-3.png'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Canon-G7X-Mark-III-3-168x168.png" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Canon-G7X-Mark-III-3-168x168.png 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Canon-G7X-Mark-III-3-144x144.png 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p> </p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

I'm wondering if they will ever use a upgraded Sony Sensor, the old one was pretty out of date.


----------



## leadin2 (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

Nice! Looking forward!


----------



## padam (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

Looks like it has a mic input as well, the G1X Mark III got out of date pretty quickly it seems...although this might be fairly close in price.


----------



## tron (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

Ouch! One and a half month ago I got G7X mkII. It is a good thing that I do not care about 4K and that it uses 1 inch sensor but still :-(


----------



## LDS (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



padam said:


> Looks like it has a mic input as well, the G1X Mark III got out of date pretty quickly it seems...although this might be fairly close in price.



It looks also to be USB-C - will it get rid of the battery charger?


----------



## traveller (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

Could this mean that Digic 8 is here (seems a bit early considering the first Digic 7 ILC only debuted 18 months ago)? Or is it simply that they have bought a Sony 1" stacked sensor that can offload the data fast enough?


----------



## sniper_shooter (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

Not a bad start 
I hope 4K-50/60p is on more high-end consumer camera VERY SOON, not just on Canon C200 ($7500) or C300mk2 ($10000)

By the way, does this camera has any canon log ?
If so, that must be one of the options for easy filmmaking. But, we will see.


----------



## SBP_photo (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



sniper_shooter said:


> Not a bad start
> I hope 4K-50/60p is on more high-end consumer camera VERY SOON, not just on Canon C200 ($7500) or C300mk2 ($10000)
> 
> By the way, does this camera has any canon log ?
> If so, that must be one of the options for easy filmmaking. But, we will see.



I'd be shocked if it has cLOG. Canon doesn't want anything that will take away from their video business. It's why the 5DmkIV didn't ship with it. This looks a a blogger camera. It will be nice if it's priced competitively and I'd be interested in it because I have two newborn twins and I want something to throw in the diaper bag. Looks to be in the same ballpark as Sony's rx100mk. It does 24 fps stills, which is insane. I doubt canon will do that, so hopefully they'll price it less, maybe $700-800, but knowing Canon it will be north of $1000.


----------



## docsmith (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

Really like my G7X II. 

4K is not enough of a reason for me to upgrade. If the sensor, lens, and AF are the same, and it looks like they are, I will likely be staying with the II.

But, for those that want a pocketable camera, the II is very capable. Add in the microphone jacket and the hot shoe, those are solid improvements.

The new design does look nice. The screen looks larger, which is great. The current screen is a bit small for all my thumbs.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



Canon Rumors said:


> <p>It looks like a fresh new design for what I think is Canon’s best G series PowerShot.</p>



YES. YES. YES. Finally no ugly duckling with butt-ugly pseudo prism bump on top! No retro-cr*ap like Fuji. Not bloated. Clean slate! I like. 8)

Would like same type of case only slightly bigger, with FF sensor inside, pop-up EVF [like Sony RX1 R II] and new, slim-fit Canon EX-mount up front. With full Canon EOS user interface, not nerfed Powershot firmware cr*p.

4k .. dont care. Would prefer no video out whatsoever. Stills only for me. 

Make it so, Canon ... if you want my money!


----------



## canonic (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

_4K video 50P_

This is a typo, right?!


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



AvTvM said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > <p>It looks like a fresh new design for what I think is Canon’s best G series PowerShot.</p>
> ...



what are you smoking over there in the AvTvM Universe? the G7X's never had a bump on top and where always clean / not bloated looking.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



canonic said:


> _4K video 50P_
> 
> This is a typo, right?!



why would you think so? look at the second image.


----------



## scotsman (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

At first glance this looks like a really nice camera, and I'm very interested as I'm looking to replace my S110, but I'm just a bit suspicious about the design. Is this a new design departure for Canon? The style and decals are very different from all previous Canons - the model number on the front of Powewrshots is always in italics, and the "bin" symbol on the back is different. The controls also seem ultrta-minimalist - surely on a camera that boasts 4K video, there would be a dedicated "record" button? I also just burnt my dinner typing this, so that's really got me upset!


----------



## hkenneth (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

I think I am gonna wait for the Canon PowerShot G8.1 XI Mark 4.02.


----------



## gmon750 (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

I was seriously considering the G7M2 last weekend after Canon really blew it with the G1M3, but decided to wait as the G7 has been out for a while. 

I'm glad I didn't hit the "buy" button. This looks promising. I'm looking forward to see this camera. I was hoping to having something for a trip in a month, but didn't want to bring my 5DM3. 

Crossing my fingers they don't put a lousy lens on it like they did on the G1M3.


----------



## goldenhusky (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

Very exciting. But since this is not "Canon realistic" this raises doubts as well. From the screen it looks like it does 4k60p. The icons on the buttons looks different from usual Canon style but looks pretty though at the same time raises doubts about if that was indeed someones photoshop skills. One more reason to doubt that is the timeline. It says 120 min 60 seconds? Did I read that correct? If so, is that showing the largest number possible? Does that shoot more than 29:59 continuously? Not normal for Canon right? What is Breccia?


----------



## goldenhusky (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



canonic said:


> _4K video 50P_
> 
> This is a typo, right?!



That must be the PAL system? used widely in the UK and parts of asia instead of 30fps and 60fps like in the US they use 25 and 50 fps


----------



## goldenhusky (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



gmon750 said:


> I was seriously considering the G7M2 last weekend after Canon really blew it with the G1M3, but decided to wait as the G7 has been out for a while.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't hit the "buy" button. This looks promising. I'm looking forward to see this camera. I was hoping to having something for a trip in a month, but didn't want to bring my 5DM3.
> 
> Crossing my fingers they don't put a lousy lens on it like they did on the G1M3.



I would guess you cannot get one of this in your hands in a month if this is going to be a cp+ announcement. Can you?


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

This looks like a very good rendering to me, especially the grip texture looks unnatural.


----------



## docsmith (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



scotsman said:


> At first glance this looks like a really nice camera, and I'm very interested as I'm looking to replace my S110, but I'm just a bit suspicious about the design. Is this a new design departure for Canon? The style and decals are very different from all previous Canons - the model number on the front of Powewrshots is always in italics, and the "bin" symbol on the back is different. The controls also seem ultrta-minimalist - surely on a camera that boasts 4K video, there would be a dedicated "record" button? I also just burnt my dinner typing this, so that's really got me upset!


Pretty much everything is a departure. But this would be one elaborate ruse if it is one. Three control rings/dials (front, top, and back), hot shoe, pop-up flash (where's the manual release?), etc.

My guess, this is the next evolution with most things controls on the touch screen. Minimalist. But, the buttons on the G7XII are a bit too close together for my liking (I am often accidentally switch to MF, for example), so this could be a very nice evolution, depending on how Canon does it, but they usually do the ergonomics very well.


----------



## Shellbo6901 (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

i won't buy anything lower than a 5X zoom, thats what I had like 12 years ago in a point and shoot. would rather stick to my iphone.


----------



## Karlbug (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

I've found the pug's picture online.






vs.




source: https://unsplash.com/photos/jiqbWnkkgzI

Maybe a hint that the whole leak is a fake? Weird new design, completely different User Interface, 4K, USB-C, another use of Sony's sensors... It stinks to me.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

there's a CGI quality to these images that makes me stop and wonder if this entire thing isn't mocked up (as someone showed the LCD screen image is certainly mocked up).

the top dial doesn't have EC on it, which means that canon is actually removing the EC dial from the G7X Mark III - which would be a surprise.
also they really have gone with the red accent detail, which is entirely missing from this camera.

The UI isn't a canon UI.

the video record time says 60 minutes and 45 seconds, which is 30 mins + too long.

there's no flash release button, even though it has a flash.

It's getting a hotshoe even though the G7X series never had one before and that adds case thickness.

it doesn't say powershot anywhere, and powershots ALWAYS say powershot somewhere.

edit:

there's no microphone holes for left / right microphones.

there's no lever for silent versus clicky lens dial

add some more:

there's no infrared sensor in the front of the camera.

and FINALLY.

there is no record button. PASM dial.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



scotsman said:


> At first glance this looks like a really nice camera, and I'm very interested as I'm looking to replace my S110, but I'm just a bit suspicious about the design. Is this a new design departure for Canon? The style and decals are very different from all previous Canons - the model number on the front of Powewrshots is always in italics, and the "bin" symbol on the back is different. The controls also seem ultrta-minimalist - surely on a camera that boasts 4K video, there would be a dedicated "record" button? I also just burnt my dinner typing this, so that's really got me upset!



Tapping the record touch screen button would suffice. It may allow you to go into video mode and the shutter becomes the record button. I would like that to be the case, but I have no hopes on this being real.


----------



## docsmith (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



rrcphoto said:


> there's a CGI quality to these images that makes me stop and wonder if this entire thing isn't mocked up (as someone showed the LCD screen image is certainly mocked up).
> 
> the top dial doesn't have EC on it, which means that canon is actually removing the EC dial from the G7X Mark III - which would be a surprise.
> also they really have gone with the red accent detail, which is entirely missing from this camera.
> ...



I am not expert, but I am also growing skeptical. I am looking at my G7X II. It doesn't say powershot on it, so I do not think that is a factor, but here are a few observations:

no observable wifi button
A nice addition to the II vs the I was the switch that changed the front ring to and from a smooth motion, that is lost in the attached pics, which seems unlikely to me
I can accept the new fonts and user interface. Looks more modern and trendy, and maybe Canon is making that push, but look at the "OK" instead of "set" seems really off. Every Canon camera I have has "Set" in the center of the back dial, not "OK"
"Breccia" is a rock, I have no clue about that
Looking at the middle picture, the side just is not thick enough. Could be an angle, but looks wrong

I can get around the hot shoe and mic jack, as this is a popular vlogging camera and those fit that market well. 

So, could be that this is legit, but it is a massive departure for Canon, a company not known for massive departures. Also, some things really do look off, even if they decided to make a big change.

I am now a skeptic.


----------



## magarity (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



rrcphoto said:


> the video record time says 60 minutes and 45 seconds, which is 30 mins + too long.


The airplane wing managed to make it to the 60th second without ticking over the next minute.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



docsmith said:


> It doesn't say powershot on it



should say it on the top. center.

as far as the other stuff .. yeah .. i added a bunch later.. no PASM, no set menu button, no record, no microphone holes, no infrared sensor, etc

just too much stuff in there that is different and canon never changes a camera drastically on a Mark n update.


----------



## docsmith (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



rrcphoto said:


> docsmith said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't say powershot on it
> ...


"USB-C"...previously Canon always used the USB symbol.

This is almost an exercise in perspective...seeing what you want to see, but as soon as you cast in doubt, there are issues all over the place.

And you are right, "Powershot" is written across the top of the G7X II.


----------



## LDS (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



rrcphoto said:


> the video record time says 60 minutes and 45 seconds, which is 30 mins + too long.



Maybe the recent EU-Japan agreement finally got rid of that stupid limitation due to import taxes... ;D

But I'm not that sure...


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



rrcphoto said:


> canonic said:
> 
> 
> > _4K video 50P_
> ...



He might be American. We are used to seeing 60p not 50p


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



angrykarl said:


> I've found the pug's picture online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fake and what a weird dog picture for a big company.


----------



## Talys (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



scotsman said:


> At first glance this looks like a really nice camera, and I'm very interested as I'm looking to replace my S110, but I'm just a bit suspicious about the design. Is this a new design departure for Canon? The style and decals are very different from all previous Canons - the model number on the front of Powewrshots is always in italics, and the "bin" symbol on the back is different. The controls also seem ultrta-minimalist - surely on a camera that boasts 4K video, there would be a dedicated "record" button? I also just burnt my dinner typing this, so that's really got me upset!



Hah! I thought exactly the same thing: this looks like a super version of my S110! However, it looks awfully rendered and too minimalist for Canon, especially in the physical control department. Also, USB-C seems highly unlikely for Canon.

We'll see, I guess


----------



## Tugela (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

It is pretty unlikely that Canon would use random free photos for their marketing mockups, so these images are almost certainly fabricated.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

The images could be someone's wishful thinking about what the new camera might look like, and that has morphed into "leaked images" at rumor sites.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



Tugela said:


> It is pretty unlikely that Canon would use random free photos for their marketing mockups



Always good to see that your knowledge and understanding remain at their typical level. 

http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-italy-posts-image-with-stolen-elements-no-credit-and-taken-on-a-fuji/


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



LDS said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > the video record time says 60 minutes and 45 seconds, which is 30 mins + too long.
> ...



Or perhaps it is an estimate of how much time is left before the card is full......


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

Finally a USB-C connector on Canon camera. lets hope it makes its way onto D-SLRs.


----------



## neo302 (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

I would buy it in a second. 8)


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

Youtubers will rant about the non svivel screen...


----------



## e_honda (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

Looks bogus to me. Certainly hope I'm wrong.


----------



## goldenhusky (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

Sounds like April fool well in advance


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

This is obviously a photoshoped image. The font on the lens is not the Canon modern style. See the attached official font of the Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II USM. This font should be the “Frutiger” or “Frutiger Next”. The “MARKIII” of the photoshoped image also should be “Mark III”.

The right font display may be like this:


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

Break out the brooms, I declare shenanigans.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

Wow, some of you must work as private detectives. I'm impressed.

Jack


----------



## AA (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

Gottabe fake. Canon cameras will only shoot 4K when everybody else is on 6K or 8K already. Or else Canon has to charge $6K+ for the camera. This simply cannot be


----------



## mistaspeedy (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

GH5 does 6k.
a6300 does 4k downsampled from a 6k readout.
NX1 does 4k downsampled from a 28 megapixel sensor (and it did so in 2015 for $1500)
Smartphones have been shooting 4k for 5 years...

So we are already there


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

Strange observations:

waste bin and play button are white - aren't they blue on all canon cameras (my last compact was a S90 and it has the same color design) ?
is it a 3:4 screen? - Mustn't be bad and sometimes I wish a 3:4 TV / monitor back


----------



## freejay (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

I'll tell you why this is a fake. You don't even have to look at the pictures of this 3D model (probably created by a young ambitious but unexperienced and very wishful designer): 

Only look at the first spec in the list: 4k 50p (or 60p depending on country). 

Only a hand full of cameras do provide more than 25p/30p (4k) in camera these days. So it's totally, absolutely unlikely that the G7X will do...

But I really wouldn't mind if you prove me wrong! ;D


----------



## Daan Stam (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

WHAT!!! 4k in a non professional camera. Omg Canon you are so innovative


----------



## CosminD (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

If the rumor is true then it will be a little great camera. I had an Oly XZ-2 for a few years until two summers ago when i damaged it when travelling due to salt watter. The Oly was a great little camera , i carried it everywere when i did't want to take my 6kg dslr camera bag with me, it took verry decent pictures for something that small and this new Canon looks like a good replacement. I looked verry long last black friday at a RX 100 V because it was 899$ , but lack of touch screen , lack of a decent grip (at that kind of money i wanted one included, not to pay extra) , lack of a decent battery and lack of manual controls kept me from buying it. Now i'm having high hopes for Canon G5 x II , i really , really hope Canon delivers(make it a G7X III with a viewfinder, more manual controls, great af , decent battery , new sensor and 4k and i'll buy it instantly if it's around 800-900$) , overwise i'll just wait for a few months for RX 100 VI and Panasonic LX200 ...


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



mistaspeedy said:


> GH5 does 6k.



no it doesn't. it has a 6k photomode


----------



## mistaspeedy (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

https://www.cinema5d.com/panasonic-gh5-firmware-2-0-6k-43-anamorphic-and-hlg/

6K Anamorphic Mode
“High Resolution Anamorphic Mode” records video with a 4:3 aspect ratio suitable for 1.33x and 2x anamorphic lenses.
The “6K” pixel size for this mode is 4992×3744. 

Close enough


----------



## canonic (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



RayValdez360 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > canonic said:
> ...



... or, i can't simple belive that Canon is jumping from Full HD to the 4K with 50/60 frame rates. At least not for such a low camera. A 4K should be there these days but if so, i expect a 4k with 24/25/30 frame rates and a bad compression. This is more suitable to Canon.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



mistaspeedy said:


> https://www.cinema5d.com/panasonic-gh5-firmware-2-0-6k-43-anamorphic-and-hlg/
> 
> 6K Anamorphic Mode
> “High Resolution Anamorphic Mode” records video with a 4:3 aspect ratio suitable for 1.33x and 2x anamorphic lenses.
> ...



ah i missed that. still though I find it weird expecting the same features on a $800 compact as you do a $2000 ILC.

not to mention, not even the "legendary" RX100's offer 4K recording for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



canonic said:


> ... or, i can't simple belive that Canon is jumping from Full HD to the 4K with 50/60 frame rates. At least not for such a low camera. A 4K should be there these days but if so, i expect a 4k with 24/25/30 frame rates and a bad compression. This is more suitable to Canon.



has more to do with what DIGIC will support than anything.  Canon's kind of limited by their choice of DSP's.


----------



## tron (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=34300.0

Ha ha it seems it was an early April fools day just like Harryfilm's Canon firmware improvemets ;D


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



rrcphoto said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



1. please refrain from ad-hominem attacks like the one above. 
2. nowhere in my post was i referring to previous models of G7X. I know, what they look like. My comment re. ugly duckling with bump on top refers to other Canon models - Powershots as well as EOS M5. 

Quite ironic, that the excellent design presented here is likely turning out to be "fake" ... Canon will probably come up with another ugly ducking. And definitely no USB-C connector or USB 3.1 gen 2.. .because those components could cost 1 cent more in production and buyers shall just swallow what "innovative, stupid Canon" builds for them. Even if it is outdated by 5+ years already.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: Leaked: Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III and It Shoots 4K*



AvTvM said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



1. yawn.

2. this entire thread is about the G7X, the comment you replied to was with respects to a G7X rumor. you didn't articulate clearly, my problem? nope.

USB-C gen 3.1,etc would be tied to DIGIC development, and not "cost a few cents"

do you really and honestly have this working theory that it's just the connector that determines the bandwidth of USB?


----------



## Talys (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't want a USB-C connector for the sake of using a new connector. If there's some tangible benefit, like faster throughput from storage or the ability to power the camera through it (rather than the battery), that'd be different, maybe.

I'm thankful that Canon stayed with micro USB and never went to mini. 

Why? In my go case, I always have at least 2 bodies. I would be loathe to carry one mini cable and one micro cable... and then add one USB-C cable. No thanks. 

Also, it's a pain getting all new "just the right cables" for tethering - the right length, the right extension, the correct angled connector. 

What I would go bonkers for would be a good magsafe connector for tethering. I've tripped over my micro-usb tethering cable and sent everything flying before, not fun at all.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 22, 2018)

I only buy gear with USB C connectors. Just for its single, greatest advantage: it plugs in either way. With old USB connectors there is a 50:50 chance to get it right, which means in practice I get it wrong on 80% of first attempts. That alone makes USB-C already a winner. 

Next big advantage are transfer speeds ... USB 31. gen 2 vs. USB 3.1 (= USB 3.) is massive. 

But not surprised to see some Canonite-apologetics being as conservative and backwards as Canon themselves. 

A USB 3.1 gen 2 I/O chip plus connector is a very low cost item .. in Canon lot sizes it literally will cost cents only. It does NOT require changes in DIGIC ... it is way BEHIND the DIGIC in pipeline. Simply buying USB 3.1 / g2 chips and connectors and solder them into body instead of 5-years outdated USB 3.0 chips for a few cents less per unit.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2018)

Talys said:


> What I would go bonkers for would be a good magsafe connector for tethering. I've tripped over my micro-usb tethering cable and sent everything flying before, not fun at all.



I don't really care what connector is used on the camera, I cannot even remember the last time I actually directly connected my camera to a computer. 

However, I was a big fan of the MagSafe design. While I appreciate the convenience of being able to connect power to my 15" retina MBP on either side with the USB-C connector, I really do miss the MagSafe...especially with kids running around the house.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 22, 2018)

There are several USB-C to 'Magsafe' style magnetic breakaway connectors. When I lived in Thailand, years ago, my cheap kettle had a magnetic breakaway cable.

https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/7/12/15960594/magc-vinpok-bolt-s-magsafe-magnetic-charging-usb-c-macbook-pro


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> There are several USB-C to 'Magsafe' style magnetic breakaway connectors. When I lived in Thailand, years ago, my cheap kettle had a magnetic breakaway cable.
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/7/12/15960594/magc-vinpok-bolt-s-magsafe-magnetic-charging-usb-c-macbook-pro



Thanks for that! I was aware of the older ones, but not the new (and not yet available, though the Kickstarter was more than fully funded) MagC. The older ones didn't provide sufficient power for the 15" Touchbar MBP, one of the newer ones does but is power only, whereas the MagC handles both power and data. I use an Elgato dock, meaning I have power, GigE, and two monitors all coming in through a single USB-C connection to the MBP.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 25, 2018)

AvTvM said:


> I only buy gear with USB C connectors. Just for its single, greatest advantage: it plugs in either way. With old USB connectors there is a 50:50 chance to get it right



yeah because looking at the connector first is so hard. :


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 25, 2018)

AvTvM said:


> A USB 3.1 gen 2 I/O chip plus connector is a very low cost item .. in Canon lot sizes it literally will cost cents only. It does NOT require changes in DIGIC ... it is way BEHIND the DIGIC in pipeline.



how little you know in the real world.
and you know for sure that DIGIC has the PCI lanes available to support the higher bit rate of the USB 3.1 I/O? or the IO bus lanes? and that the USB controller isn't located on the DIGIC SoC?


----------



## stevelee (Jan 25, 2018)

rrcphoto said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > I only buy gear with USB C connectors. Just for its single, greatest advantage: it plugs in either way. With old USB connectors there is a 50:50 chance to get it right
> ...



I still get it wrong about 80% of the time, it seems.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 26, 2018)

rrcphoto said:


> how little you know in the real world.
> and you know for sure that DIGIC has the PCI lanes available to support the higher bit rate of the USB 3.1 I/O? or the IO bus lanes? and that the USB controller isn't located on the DIGIC SoC?



could well be. would be rather .. .stupid ... of Canon, given that USB 3.1 controllers are dirt-cheap commodities.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 26, 2018)

stevelee said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



exactly. from usability point of view any "non-symmetrical connector" is a sub-par design from the very start. USB-C is a step forward .. silver medal. Round/cylindrical connectors ... gold! 8)


----------

